# Nokia Lumia 610



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I've recently acquired a Nokia Lumia 610 smartphone. 

I've been using Inphonex (VoIP Service Providers - Home Internet Phone Service - Business Phone Service - Free Internet Calls) to receive and make calls for a while. 

I would like to know which in your opinion is the best software to use for my Nokia smartphone. My Nokia has the windows 7 (Mango OS). 

Here is the list of what's available:

IP Phone Configuration Guides and Software Downloads - sorted by Manufacturer

I'm having difficulty choosing the right software. Will appreciate your help :smile:


----------

